# Sadzīves tehnika >  APC BackUPS BR800I remonts

## oxx

Laba diena.

Problēma ar augstāk minēto subjektu. Pirms kāda pusgada nomainīju beigtos aķus un upsis turpināja normāli funkcionēt, taču pēdējā mēneša laikā pie ieslēgšanas sāka interesanti uzvesties - nepārtraukti pārslēdzas releji un Online lampiņa ar apmēram vienas sekundes intervālu. Tā kā nevarētu ieslēgties, vai kaut kas nebūtu kārtībā ar pievadīto spriegumu. Līdzēja izslēgšana un ieslēgšana par jaunu. Taču tagad tas vairs nav ieslēdzams, tieši tā pat pārslēdzas releji, bet līdz normālam stāvoklim nenonāk. Atvienojot tīkla spriegumu, upsi var ieslēgt un tas veic sev paredzēto darbu, taču, pieslēdzot 220V tas atkal sāk raustīties.
Vizuālu defektu uz PCB nav. Aķi uzlādēti pilnīgi.
Varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar ko līdzīgu? Kā šiem verķiem šujas firmware?

Specene šeit: http://www.apc.com/products/resource...00i&tab=models

Paldies

----------


## Slowmo

Ar spriegumu viss kārtībā? Nav pārāk liels/mazs?
Vari mēģināt uzinstalēt programmatūru uz kādu no datoriem un apskatīties, ko šis rāda. Tur vajadzētu būt redzamam iemeslam, kāpēc slēdz nost tīklu.

----------


## oxx

Njā, viss izrādījās vienkāršāk, kā sākumā likās. Izrādās, mums uz vasaru rozetē vairs nav nepieciešamie 220V, bet gan 210 līdz 214V.
APC softs uzlikts nebija, līdz ar to nebija šādas informācijas. Uzliku APC Powerchute softu un viss skaidrs. Noregulēju jūtību un viss turpina darboties.
Paldies, Slowmo!

----------


## Amazons

Tāda maza nobīde ar nevarētu būt par iemeslu raustīšanai.

----------


## oxx

Iespējams, ka tīklā vēl kādi traucējumi, kas verķim nepatīk, taču informācija par tiem sniegta netiek.
Viņam softā ir trīs sensitivity uzstādījumi: High, Medium un Low. Pēc noklusējuma stāvēja High, ko nomainot uz Medium, izdevās palaist upsi normālā darba režīmā. Pie Low rakstīts, ka režīms paredzēts upsi slēdzot pie ģeneratora, tad viņš mazāk čeko padoto spriegumu.

----------


## Slowmo

UPSis bez softa tāds pusupsis vien sanāk. Ja nu brīdī, kad neesi pie datora, pazūd spriegums? Ātri vien izlādēsies un efekts būs tāds pats kā bez UPSa.

----------


## Didzis

Liec Low iestatījumu un nemokies. Datora barblokam pilnīgi piekāst, vai 180V, vai 240V, toties upsim nebūs jāmpkās. Ja tas nav kāds īpašs serveris. tad nafig vajag kādu speciālu softu likt. Galvenais, kad noraustās teiksim pērkona laikā španungs, lai upsis to notur. Kad spriegums pazūd uz ilgu laiku, tad pofig, ka upsis izlādēsies un mājas dators izslēgsies. Spēlejot spēlas cik reizes kompis neuzkarās un nākas to" nežēlīgi" izslēgt lai pārstartētu un nekas ta nenotiek. Man ir tikai negatīva pieredze ar tiem softiem un datora vadīšanu no upša. Darbā bija jaudīgs upsis un tas visu laiku ziņoja, ka zemējums nepatīk, ka akumulators nav pilns, ka vispār neslēgsies iekšā jo lūk esot naktī izlādejies. Zb, kad ētera laikā sāk visādi ziņojumi uz ekrāna parādīties. Man pilnīgi pofig, ko upsis "domā", tam ir jātur španis kamēr var un viss. Datoru es pats protu izslēgt   ::

----------


## oxx

> UPSis bez softa tāds pusupsis vien sanāk. Ja nu brīdī, kad neesi pie datora, pazūd spriegums? Ātri vien izlādēsies un efekts būs tāds pats kā bez UPSa.


 Nav tik traki, Windows 7 pats māk smuki izslēgt PC, kad baterijas tuvojas noslēgumam, bet par upša untumiem gan nemāk paziņot.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja datu kabelis pievienots un Windows UPSi pazīst, tad viss kārtībā. Domāju, ka vispār nav pieslēgts.

----------

